# Can't change pax rating



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I tried changing pax rating and it's not allowed anymore??! Now Uber has gone too far. I get pax who are SEEMINGLY nice but when they leave they leave some sort of BS candy wrapper or water bottle in my car or they say they'll tip and don't so I obviously change their rating, as should be expected!

If enough drivers complain about something there's a chance they'll change it. This is is ridiculous!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> If enough drivers complain about something there's a chance they'll change it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I would recommend driving your car up to 88MPH so that you can go back to 3 weeks ago when the change went into effect.

Old News.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> I tried changing pax rating and it's not allowed anymore??! Now Uber has gone too far. I get pax who are SEEMINGLY nice but when they leave they leave some sort of BS candy wrapper or water bottle in my car or they say they'll tip and don't so I obviously change their rating, as should be expected!
> 
> If enough drivers complain about something there's a chance they'll change it. This is is ridiculous!


If it's any consolation, they can still re-rate you.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Guessing you are still new enough to where ratings affect you. If you do a good job and are confident in your driving abilities then don't worry about a few bad ratings. If you worry about pax seeing you rate them end the trip and leave it at the rating screen on 5 stars and drive off. They won't know any better and think you rated them high. Once you drive off put the rating at whatever you want to rate them.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If it's any consolation, they can still re-rate you.


No they can't. Uber actually got rider/driver on almost equal levels with this change. *shocker huh* (riders still aren't forced to rate)


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> No they can't. Uber actually got rider/driver on almost equal levels with this change. *shocker huh* (riders still aren't forced to rate)


Since when? I was sure they could when uber made change recently but I can't seem to re-rate some trip I did back in august now as a pax.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> I tried changing pax rating and it's not allowed anymore??! Now Uber has gone too far. I get pax who are SEEMINGLY nice but when they leave they leave some sort of BS candy wrapper or water bottle in my car or they say they'll tip and don't so I obviously change their rating, as should be expected!
> 
> If enough drivers complain about something there's a chance they'll change it. This is is ridiculous!


It's been this way for weeks; I've started rating 100% honestly. Everyone gets 4 stars at the most (unless they give a cash tip) and people who are rude, late, entitled, obnoxious or behave egregiously in some other way receive 3, 2 or 1 star.

My rating has actually gone UP since rating this way.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> If it's any consolation, they can still re-rate you.


Nope, they can't.

A driver who used Uber as a passenger a week or two ago accidentally rated their driver 1-star and then tried to go back and re-rate him once the mistake was realized and he wasn't able to. He then contacted Uber customer service to tell them that he accidentally rated the driver a 1-star but meant to give him 5-stars and asked them to change it for him. they told him that unfortunately they no longer change ratings on the passenger or driver side. He wasn't able to fix it.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 174412


I'm a pessimist too but at least he's trying, lol. Maybe we should swamp Uber's email support with complaints.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> A driver who used Uber as a passenger a week or two ago accidentally rated their driver 1-star and then tried to go back and re-rate him once the mistake was realized and he wasn't able to. He then contacted Uber customer service to tell them that he accidentally rated the driver a 1-star but meant to give him 5-stars and asked them to change it for him. they told him that unfortunately they no longer change ratings on the passenger or driver side. He wasn't able to fix it.


Awesome. I'm glad I was wrong and uber changed this. People who are not of a sufficiently sunny disposition, effective immediately, will be docked a star. When i say hi and ask how your day is going I expect a cheerful "good, and yours"?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

just keep pounding the pax ratings down unless they cash tip..its the only way to fight back. if pax ratings fall, drivers less likely to pick them up, longer wait times, worse customer service..way to go Uber!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> I tried changing pax rating and it's not allowed anymore??! Now Uber has gone too far. I get pax who are SEEMINGLY nice but when they leave they leave some sort of BS candy wrapper or water bottle in my car or they say they'll tip and don't so I obviously change their rating, as should be expected!
> 
> If enough drivers complain about something there's a chance they'll change it. This is is ridiculous!


Yes, perhaps. Only if enough drivers complain will Uber think about eliminating the meritless and meaningless rating system!


----------



## RunWithScissors (May 26, 2017)

5 stars for CASH tippers only, 4 stars are the highest everyone else gets


----------

